# LG LED TV advice please



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Been back and forth on TV's to replace my fainthfull Samsung LE32R41BDX (which is still a good tv in my eyes) and after much deliberation I think the LG 42LM 670T is my TV of choice. Also been looking at 6 series Samsungs (6300, 6900) and some Panasonics but in terms of all round package LG seems to be best fit for me in terms of spec. But, before I part with the cash I would really appreciate any views, good of bad, on this TV or suggestions for viable alternatives between 40" to 46", up to £850.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I will keep a eye on the answers you get mate as I currently have a 42" LG Plasma which I bought around 2005 which has been a superb TV but its now getting white sparkles on the screen and its only HD Ready 720p, and no built in Freeview so its a fossil really. I have looked at all sorts but also tempted to buy LG again because its been the most reliable TV I have ever owned and since 2006 its been on almost everyday and all day as I am at home due to health issues. I think my biggest questions are Plasma or LCD or LED, do I go 3D or not and do I need a Smart TV


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We're on our second LG TV, not because the first broke down but because I fancied a new one haha. 

We currently have our first 42" LCD LG TV in the bedroom, still going strong and works brilliantly for our HD freeview box. 

The new TV we bought a couple of months back. It's a 47" LED 3D TV and I'm still blown away by the picture quality, even over the other model and they are both 1080P. I think the refresh rate helps but Bluray DVDs look perfect and even playing my Xbox seems sharper. 

I highly rate the LG TVs.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

We've just got the LG 42LM760T
All I can say is it's great
The 3D on it is amazing
Can't say I'll use the 'smart' capabilities too much as I'm on a 40gb limit on my tinterweb
After looking around and reading quite a few sites it would seem the LGs are good tvs
I found a site which gave me some adjustments for the best pic possible and after fine tuning the pic I think it looks great
It seems this model is only available from Currys/PCWorld but the fact it's been reduced from £1399 to £849 and I also get staff discount on the sale price made it a cracking deal


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm my experience seems slightly different to most, my LG TV 32" not a clue on the model sorry. Picture is epic, remote is great, menus are brilliant where it falls down is the sound! and crucially AV sync everything seems to be out of sync


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Search av forums for it, I was considering the 570 version but was put off by the reviews. Get it from John Lewis for the 5 year warranty though, you can collect from your local waitrose too


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

get panasonic.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments. Been all over AVForums lately after joining there a month or so ago. Really good site.

Richer Sounds are doing the 670 for £750 with 5 year guarantee. I have always had Samsungs but their TV's in my price range dont seem to be perfect either. The LG looks lovely, has all the features that I want and more and from what I have seen of it in action has a great picture. I have looked a panasonics as well and they seem really good but dont have the features to compare with the LG.

Not so worried about the sound as I am also going to get a sound bar when I get the TV. I alreayd have a pioneer amp and speakers for movie night.

GR33N, you mention sync issues. Is then when using an external sound source like amp and speakers or just when using all av sources through the set?


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

A few years ago we had two LG Tv's (weren't cheap either) and at the time you think they're good but we made the transition to Samsung and its just no competition. Samsung Tv's wipe the floor with LG all day long! 

That's my opinion anyway


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Skuperb said:


> Thanks for all your comments. Been all over AVForums lately after joining there a month or so ago. Really good site.
> 
> Richer Sounds are doing the 670 for £750 with 5 year guarantee. I have always had Samsungs but their TV's in my price range dont seem to be perfect either. The LG looks lovely, has all the features that I want and more and from what I have seen of it in action has a great picture. I have looked a panasonics as well and they seem really good but dont have the features to compare with the LG.
> 
> ...


No I could probably resolve the issue by having an amp and surround sound as I could tune the AV sync. Where im having issues is when using my blu ray player, DVD player, xbox, connecting the laptop etc its not a constant amount out either, my blu ray player allows me to adjust the AV sync but it still never seems right and as soon as you start adjusting you look for it all the more :devil:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

S1600Marc said:


> A few years ago we had two LG Tv's (weren't cheap either) and at the time you think they're good but we made the transition to Samsung and its just no competition. Samsung Tv's wipe the floor with LG all day long!
> 
> That's my opinion anyway


I have always been of same opinion as well as both my lounge and bedroom TV are Samsung's. They are old though (7 years and 5 years) and whilst they are sound performers they arent a patch on the TV performance you get today. My concern is that even the Samsungs I have looked at that fall in my price bracket (6300, 6800) dont seem to be perfect performers judging by the reviews I have read.

As with all things I am trying to balance aesthetics, performance, features and price. I accept that on my budget I am probably not going to get the best picture possible. My Mum and Dad have just bought the Samsung UE 40E 5000 and after setting that up for them (BT Vision box as source) I wasnt particularly blown away by the picture even after some fiddling.

Buying Cars and TV's. Hardest decision making process in the world!!!


----------



## Beni786 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm on the market for a new tv too, check this bad boy out. Sony kdl 40hx853


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

GR33N said:


> Hmm my experience seems slightly different to most, my LG TV 32" not a clue on the model sorry. Picture is epic, remote is great, menus are brilliant where it falls down is the sound! and crucially AV sync everything seems to be out of sync


Actually I should have mentioned the same thing.

My mum has a 37" LG TV and the sound really isn't that much to speak of. It's ok but you wouldn't want to watch a big epic movie on it. We have a 22" LCD as well and the sound isn't too bold. Everything else is spot on but that sound just isn't big enough, if that makes sense.

The two main TVs we have though have really good sound.

Definitely worth checking that out in store if you can. :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Actually I should have mentioned the same thing.
> 
> My mum has a 37" LG TV and the sound really isn't that much to speak of. It's ok but you wouldn't want to watch a big epic movie on it. We have a 22" LCD as well and the sound isn't too bold. Everything else is spot on but that sound just isn't big enough, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


I have heard the sound on this TV isnt that bad but I am not expecting it to be as good as my current TV as its frontal design is mostly screen. I havent been too impressed with the sound of any of the TV's I have looked at TBH. I have a 5.1 system already and will be buying a sound bar for general TV veiwing when I get the TV.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Beni786 said:


> I'm on the market for a new tv too, check this bad boy out. Sony kdl 40hx853


Did look at this set too and it is very sexy but slightly out of my budget at just under £1,000 (Richer Sounds). I have £1k for TV, sound bar and Blu Ray player. On top of that there are no 3D glasses supplied with the Sony so would have to buy those on top. The LG comes with 5 sets and as its passive they are cheap. Need to consider that with two kids under 5 who are gonna want to watch 3D.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

The Sony KDL 40hx853 is the one I would go for. If you can hold out till just before or after Christmas I guarantee that you could get it with 3D starter pack which will contain 2sets of 3d glasses and a few movies and a 3d blu ray player for under £1000 and they will throw in its optional soundbar/stand as well.

I bought my latest Sony nx723 just after last Christmas for £950 with £100 cash back so it effectively cost me £850 including all of the above.

What HiFi review
http://www.whathifi.com/review/sony-kdl-40hx853


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Get one like mine, it's a beauty.
A 32" CRT Telly from Asda. It gets the same channels as my mates flashy plasma, and it was only £100. So I guess that means I can afford a holiday at Xmas when I finish work while he'll be slaving away to pay a TV off


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> The Sony KDL 40hx853 is the one I would go for. If you can hold out till just before or after Christmas I guarantee that you could get it with 3D starter pack which will contain 2sets of 3d glasses and a few movies and a 3d blu ray player for under £1000 and they will throw in its optional soundbar/stand as well.
> 
> I bought my latest Sony nx723 just after last Christmas for £950 with £100 cash back so it effectively cost me £850 including all of the above.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought my Samsung plasma 42" in 2008. Best TV I've ever had, I recommend Samsung


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Skuperb said:


> I have heard the sound on this TV isnt that bad but I am not expecting it to be as good as my current TV as its frontal design is mostly screen. I havent been too impressed with the sound of any of the TV's I have looked at TBH. I have a 5.1 system already and will be buying a sound bar for general TV veiwing when I get the TV.


Strangely enough the LED TV we've recently bought has the best sound out of the two and yet the speakers must be really flat as there's obviously little depth to the TV and you can't see speaker grilles on the front. Yet the sound is good, plenty loud enough and sharp enough.

That said I play my Xbox/Bluray player through a pair of floor standing Tannoy speakers for that extra depth and bass.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Heres my experience of choosing a TV..

Research AVForums for reviews of TV's.
Read rave reviews about a particular TV 
Discover its in your price bracket :thumb:
Read further reviews stating the TV has many faults 
Disregard TV 

Read rave reviews of a different TV 
Discover its in your price bracket :thumb:
Read further reviews stating the TV has many faults 
Disregard TV 

Read rave reviews of..........


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

The problem with buying a new TV today is they are like computers in terms of you buy the latest tech today and tomorrow it's obsolete. 

I could tell you to wait until oled comes down in price but by the time that happens there will be a big push on 4k resolution and when that drops in price you will be looking at 8k resolution and then who knows maybe holographic.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> The problem with buying a new TV today is they are like computers in terms of you buy the latest tech today and tomorrow it's obsolete.


Meh, only in willy waver terms. I have a really crappy old tv.
It still gets.. .. TV programs! I wouldn't stick it in my window so other people can see it like some people like to do, but it certainly isn't obsolete. It still does exactly the same as a £4k 900" Plasma does. Except it was 2nd hand and free  . So what I lost in "ooh ooh look at my TV" rights I gained in "I still have my money in my bank AND a TV" terms.
Whereas an old computer is just that, old. It will run certain programs and not others. So yes, that could be seen to be obsolete.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Heres my experience of choosing a TV..
> 
> Research AVForums for reviews of TV's.
> Read rave reviews about a particular TV
> ...


That is exactly what I have done over the last 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got this today KDL55hx853 John Lewis price match to a fantastic £1299 could not believe my luck 5 yr guarantee free del and multi award winning 55" we'll pleased need a good deal on Humax per know


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Meh, only in willy waver terms. I have a really crappy old tv.
> It still gets.. .. TV programs! I wouldn't stick it in my window so other people can see it like some people like to do, but it certainly isn't obsolete. It still does exactly the same as a £4k 900" Plasma does. Except it was 2nd hand and free  . So what I lost in "ooh ooh look at my TV" rights I gained in "I still have my money in my bank AND a TV" terms.
> Whereas an old computer is just that, old. It will run certain programs and not others. So yes, that could be seen to be obsolete.


Ok maybe obsolete was the wrong word. I'm just saying that you buy the latest spec tv today and tomorrow there is something new and better.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Ok maybe obsolete was the wrong word. I'm just saying that you buy the latest spec tv today and tomorrow there is something new and better.


You're right there, PCs are the worse for that.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> A few years ago we had two LG Tv's (weren't cheap either) and at the time you think they're good but we made the transition to Samsung and its just no competition. Samsung Tv's wipe the floor with LG all day long!
> 
> That's my opinion anyway


Samsungs look nice but are overpriced, they're no different in terms of what they do to other brands, especially LG. When it comes down to value for money LG beats most brands, especially the three other big brands.



PugIain said:


> Meh, only in willy waver terms. I have a really crappy old tv.
> It still gets.. .. TV programs! I wouldn't stick it in my window so other people can see it like some people like to do, but it certainly isn't obsolete. It still does exactly the same as a £4k 900" Plasma does. Except it was 2nd hand and free  . So what I lost in "ooh ooh look at my TV" rights I gained in "I still have my money in my bank AND a TV" terms.
> Whereas an old computer is just that, old. It will run certain programs and not others. So yes, that could be seen to be obsolete.


You're TV sounds obsolete, you just have different views on where to spend your money. What good is money sat in the bank when you can really apprciate all the HD content now freely available?

Ive mentioned sound in another thread before, im not really sure why many people expect a TV thats 18mm thick to produce nice audio, just get an AMP or BR player and a left and right. Most people live life watching HD tv now so why not in decent sound too? Thats why most new TVs allow you to switch the sound output from the unit off.

A good friend has an ES8-series Samsung, nearly top of Samsungs tree and I can hand on heart say the output from Virgin, HD channels and blu rays isn't anything like as good as I would expect from a TV that was twice what my own cost, its not even as good as my LW550T LG from lastyear.

LGs cinema 3D trumps all active systems too.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Xploit said:


> Samsungs look nice but are overpriced, they're no different in terms of what they do to other brands, especially LG. When it comes down to value for money LG beats most brands, especially the three other big brands.
> 
> You're TV sounds obsolete, you just have different views on where to spend your money. What good is money sat in the bank when you can really apprciate all the HD content now freely available?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Appreciate the comments. Going to have another look around at TV's tomorrow then a decision will be made!!


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, spent an hour in Currys/PC world this morning and after comparing LG's Samsungs, Toshibas, Panasonics, Sonys...... I still kept coming back to the LG I started with!! I was looking at all the TV's in my price bracket and I honestly couldnt tell a whole lot of difference in picture quality. If I step up another £1000 then maybe I would notice but that aint gonna happen. I also appreciate that a well lit shop probably isnt the best environment to compare screens and that most of the TV's are no doubt just set up out of the box and probably havent been calibrated (hope I am not doing PC World a diservice). All the TV's were running the same promo feed so at least I could compare lights, darks and image quality using the same source

The 2D/3D on the LG was awsome (I thougt it was anyway) and I managed to crank the sound up in store and it was better than I expected to be honest. I also had another play with the Magic Remote and love it. Bit of a gimmic maybe but I think its really clever. I think my mind is made up now and I cant keep on back and forth for the sake of my sanity and my marriage (wife is fed up with TV talk). I also need to get the TV so I can build my chimney extension around it.

So, think I am gonna make a call to Richer Sounds very soon.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Skuperb said:


> Well, spent an hour in Currys/PC world this morning and after comparing LG's Samsungs, Toshibas, Panasonics, Sonys...... I still kept coming back to the LG I started with!!


Sounds like youve made your decision:thumb:

Before you make a purchase, have you read up on owners reviews on AVForums.com for that particular model? Might give you a flavour of whether it really is a good TV, or plagued with issues?


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Sounds like youve made your decision:thumb:
> 
> Before you make a purchase, have you read up on owners reviews on AVForums.com for that particular model? Might give you a flavour of whether it really is a good TV, or plagued with issues?


Yes mate I did. I have read many many reviews on many many TV's. I know it has a couple of niggles but I dont think they are the kind of things that will stress me. It seems any TV in my price range comes with some sort of compromise so I will be going round in circles for ever. The LG seems to be the best "package" for my requirements and the money I have to spend.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I reckon the LG will suit your needs nicely.
Personally i would always go for Plasma (panasonic) but each to their own.
Hope you are not into gaming though, as the lag on most LED's aint that great, though from what i can remember reading on what hi-fi, this TV is quite good, and it looks stunning.
what sort of price did you pay for it? a search shows around £780-800+.

Kev


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

spursfan said:


> I reckon the LG will suit your needs nicely.
> Personally i would always go for Plasma (panasonic) but each to their own.
> Hope you are not into gaming though, as the lag on most LED's aint that great, though from what i can remember reading on what hi-fi, this TV is quite good, and it looks stunning.
> what sort of price did you pay for it? a search shows around £780-800+.
> ...


Thanks. Havent got it yet but Richer Sounds have it for £749. I am not into gaming and neither are my two girs so lag is not an issue for me.


----------

